# Alone in the Wilderness



## a1Jim

I've seen this film many times it's one of my Favorites .


----------



## Manitario

I've read about 50% of the book and seen parts of the movie; it was quite incredible what he did. I love the scenes of him ripping a log from a tree trunk! He appeals to the part in all of us that grew up wanting to live in the forest in a house built by our own hands.


----------



## jaykaypur

The film was amazing. I saw it a few years ago. Unreal what the guy could and did do.


----------



## jeepturner

One of my favorites to watch. I like it small bits rather than the whole thing at once. He was his own man, and lived life on his terms. I am forever grateful for the documentary of his work and later life.


----------



## fury

My local PBS station aired Alone in the Wilderness* II* last November and there is supposed to be enough video he shot that they will also produce a third program.


----------



## muleskinner

What always struck me about the film is how much energy he had to put into making it. Consider that all the scenes of him paddling his canoe, climbing, hiking, etc. he had to do twice - set up the camera, paddle (etc) off, go back and get the camera, continue on his way. If I remember correctly he finally left when he was nearing his 80's because he was getting tired of the winters. Pretty tough old goat.


----------



## grizzman

i also have this dvd in my video library, my good friend neil brooks has viewed it also, and i have watched it many many times…i lived in alaska from 1980 - 1996, much of the time that dick was living at twin lakes, i never got to go visit with dick , but i certainly understand many of the things he loved about alaska, and about wood working…its a video that brings me much peace and reminds me of the enchanted life i lived in alaska for 15 years…its very much a part of my wood working life and where i get my vision for what i want to make…thank you for bringing this review to light, for others to enjoy….grizz


----------



## JJohnston

I've got it, too, and it's, I don't know, inspiring? I don't know if I could hack it up there, though. There's a part where he says something like, "It's cold out today, but the cabin is a toasty 42 degrees".

Sadly, it would probably be illegal, or at least "suspicious", to live like that today.


----------



## rikgn

For years now I have made sure I watched & donated to my local PBS station when "Alone In The Wilderness" aired. This year it was great to see part II of Dick Proenneke's real life adventure. RG


----------



## vipond33

A dissenting view.
I watched this film a couple of years ago and was rather turned off by the guy. He seemed vain, proud and quite anti-social, which is fine for a select few but not for most of us. Who of us here would give up everyone we love to be a rugged individual with no purpose worth considering? And what of us if we would?
He took the tools and the knowledge from civilization and then retreated to an out post that in reality would be no different from the northern states or most of Canada. What is important to remember in the veneration of him is that he did nothing that was not done by tens of thousands of pioneers and settlers in the 18th and 19th century. But they did it to build something other than a temple to their own ability and distaste for others. And they did it without having 50lb sacks of sugar flown in to them.
I don't deny his skills or work ethic but I do have trouble with the pipe dreams he seems to inspire in people I've talked to.


----------



## NBeener

Gene:

One way or the other, your post was exceptionally well written, and your argument very well made.

Sincerely.


----------



## Kentuk55

life has surely come a long way


----------



## Bluepine38

I have watched both part 1 and part 2 and enjoyed them very much. He had something he wanted to do,
and he did it. To me he was not vain or anti-social, he just wanted to live his own life and did so without
bothering anyone else. What anyone takes away from these films does seem to matter to him, to me
he just wants to express himself and let us know that he enjoyed life and wants to share that enjoyment.
Just my opinion and I have been wrong before.


----------



## Magnum

Well said Gus. I agree completely. Some see what they WANT to see. Others see what He did …for Himself.


----------



## woodisgood

He had such an appreciation for nature. If everyone thought like him, the world would be a much better and friendlier place.
Seriously one of the best documentries ever made.

I play this DVD everytime i enter my attic workshop, it allows me to think of wide open spaces even though i'm in a cramped space.
He is a REAL INSPIRATION!!


----------



## michelletwo

JJ & Vipond: As I sit here today in the wilderness, with my computer powered by solar & wind, I have to say to JJ that yes, a person who choses to live as Dick and I have are considered odd balls and wierdos! I went back to the wilderness 27 yrs ago and prefer this lifestyle to the so called normal. I cleared my land & built my cabin with handtools, as there are no electric lines for many many miles. I hunt & fish and grow a garden. I am a woodworker & have made a humble living at it for all these years. Vipind: anti-social? No, just prefer to keep folks at a distance. We find moose & bears much nicer to watch than your car going by, or hoofing around the mall. We each have the right to live as we wish. Your comments, I found odd. Dick, nor I , made any judgements on your choice to live as you do, nor would disallow your choice to call us names. (anti-social, no purpose to live,etc) Clearing land, building a cabin, all with handtools, making a water system,living in an ecologically sound way, and the 100's of things that come up to survive, is a good benchmark on one's abilities. You really should try it sometime. it will make a woman out of you!


----------



## helluvawreck

Having once tried to convince my wife (we were not yet married) to run off with me to homestead a piece of land in Alaska when we were still in our teens this man means a lot to me as well. My wife didn't want any part of it - too cold she said. I didn't leave my wife and it was the best thing because we've now been married for 42 years and she's the best thing that's ever happened to me. However, I've often wondered what it would be like had we gone. The documentary has always been an inspiration to me as a woodworker and nature lover ever since I saw it. I'm sure that he inspired a lot of people and my brother is fascinated with him as well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Bertha

That was one of the best shows I've ever seen in my life. Made me feel pretty worthless, though


----------



## scrollgirl

Having grown up in the inner city of Chicago, and spent the next 30 years of my life in the suburbs, I came to the rural area Nova Scotia that I now live when I was 42. To me, I very much prefer this lifestyle than that of the city. While I do have running water and electricity (and, of course, internet!) I find that this step away from society is a way of life that I am happiest. I have never worked so well or been so filled with creative ideas than I have since coming to live here. I go for walks daily in the woods, along the river or at the beach and find myself able to unwind and reflect in ways that I was never able to when living in the city. I don't believe that I am 'anti-social', and I actually have many more friends through my communications than I had when I was in the city.

Upon returning to Chicago to visit family and friends, I found that I felt more isolated in the city than where I lived now, as people seemed to look right through you and even though you were in crowded areas, there was no personal interaction with others. (Unless if you counted the three people that knocked into me in the first ten minutes I was at the airport and kept walking as if they didn't notice!) I realize that this was probably a coincidence, or perhaps I noticed it more after being away. But it did happen.

I guess the best thing to do is to do what is best for yourself. My daughter hated living in the country. She loves the city life and all that it comes with it. I agree with the phrase 'to each his own' and think that living how we prefer is one of the great things about this world we live in - there are lots of choices!

I haven't seen the video, but will definitely find it and take a look. Whether it is something that I would ever see myself doing or not, it sounds like a really interesting story about a man who wasn't afraid to work to follow his dreams.

Good for him! Sheila


----------



## helluvawreck

Please do watch it, *Sheila*. You will never forget it and you will come away with deep admiration of this simple yet complex man.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## ssnvet

Love the video… my wife bought it for me some years ago….

I think I can see where Gene is comming from, but would suggest that anybody who lives his life without being a burden to others and sucking off the gub'ment teets is making a significant contribution…. part of the solution and not part of the problem so to say.

And I suppose the self respect and personal pride and satisfaction gained from doing so might be construed by others as arrogance….

To me, there's nothing wrong with wanting to be left alone and I suspect that a person has to be pretty comfortable in their own skin to do so. Or maybe he was such a hurtin' pup that he needed all those years to heal up. Either way, it's a more constructive outlet than the latest fad of murdering your wife and kids and then committing suicide.

As for giving up everyone he loved…. I never gleened that from the video…. but perhaps I missed something. If he left his wife, perhaps there was a good reason.

My only gripe about the DVD is that my copy won't play anymore. I suspect it was made with an older format or compression.


----------



## Allanwoodworks

I love this movie! There is also a good PBS Special that someone on here showed me called Ben's mill. It's more woodworking orientated, but the cool thing is that Ben's entire woodshop is Hydro Powered. Check out the whole video at folkstream.com.

http://www.folkstreams.net/film,187


----------



## CartersWhittling

I have seen clips on youtube from this DVD before. This review continues to urge me into buying it.


----------



## Magnum

*michelletwo: *

" Vipind: anti-social? No, just prefer to keep folks at a distance. We find moose & bears much nicer to watch than your car going by, or hoofing around the mall. We each have the right to live as we wish. Your comments, I found odd."

*I completely agree!* ....There are those type of Folks that Firmly Believe that if YOU don't do it the way THEY consider to be "Normal", Then YOU are NOT Normal. *OR!* They get some sort of "Off Base" Satisfaction by not agreeing with "Others". They believe it demonstrates Their "Superior Intelligence". When in fact it demonstrates their Ignorance and Lack Of Understanding.

YOU Sir are Totally Normal and I Congratulate you on *CHOOSING* and *LIVING YOUR LIFE *the way YOU best see fit.

Regards: Rick


----------



## AKSteve

I hope to live as simple as that one day. I am well past the age of Strength to do most of the building he did, but one day I plan to open up a little furniture shop and make my living as close to the land as I can.


----------



## waywardbills

Thanks for the well thought out review, I caught this on PBS about 3 years ago and recorded it on my DVR and kept it for ever I watched it over and over agin much to the DW's Chagrin at times. I really loved the show and and his attitude about things. Dick Pronecke is one of the reasons I decided to learn wood working, reminds me of my grandpa, he was cut from the same cloth. Thanks for the reminder now I have to buy the DVD. 
"To many men work on the parts of things doing a job to compleation suits me just fine" 
Love that quote


----------



## Magnum

*michelletwo:*

I just received your PM. SORRY!! My Bad! .... "YOU *Sir* are Totally Normal and I Congratulate you on CHOOSING and LIVING YOUR LIFE the way YOU best see fit."

Obviously you are a Lady! Not a Sir! I am so *"Em…Bare ….Assed" *

Thank You for going to the trouble of Correcting me by PM. I* DO* Appreciate it.

Keep Healthy & Happy: Rick


----------



## michelletwo

Rick..put your pants back on, and go forth and delight in your day!


----------

